# Pedigree analyzing



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I don't think anyone can comment if you don't post the link to his pedigree, so...


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll post his certificate when I get home  

Sire: Duke BM (SR36601706)
Dam: Duchess BMAM (SR71193805)

The only grandfather I have info with me is:
Chief GS SN57932304 AKC DNA #V447353



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cris said:


> I'll post his certificate when I get home
> 
> Sire: Duke BM (SR36601706)
> Dam: Duchess BMAM (SR71193805)
> ...


I added his parents to k9data, but you will have to help me fill in the pedigree. 
Pedigree: Duke Bm II
Pedigree: Duchess Bmam

Whose father is Chief GS?
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=591161


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Duchess', but let me confirm that when I get home, since I believe Chief was also in both dam and sire lines. 

Is there a way to access pedigree certificates online? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cris said:


> Duchess', but let me confirm that when I get home, since I believe Chief was also in both dam and sire lines.
> 
> Is there a way to access pedigree certificates online?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can buy a research pedigree online from AKC, I think its around $15 maybe?


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j6kjnh84no9kpn4/MaxPedigreesmall.jpg

Hopefully this works...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cris said:


> Hopefully this works...


I didn't post right, but I think I can figure out how to see it.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Edited it, does that link work?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cris said:


> Edited it, does that link work?


I quoted your message before you edited it so I could see the link and pulled the pedigree up that way. I posted it for you as well.  Do you want me to enter the info into k9data for you?


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> I quoted your message before you edited it so I could see the link and pulled the pedigree up that way. I posted it for you as well.  Do you want me to enter the info into k9data for you?


Oh sweet, I guess it hadn't loaded for me. Thanks! I'm going to start entering Max's info so I can continue down the line. I know sooome of the great great grandparents are already on, so hopefully it won't take me long.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Almost all of his 5 generation pedigree is filled in. It took me a bit to find him in the database, as I kept spelling his name with 2 ls.
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=591198


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep! Here it is. It's definitely nice to be able to go back farther than his AKC certificate. A lot of these don't have any health info though.

Max


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I checked checked his 3 generation pedigree on OFA and found no results 

Also no date or cause of death in his 5 generation pedigree.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

There isn't a whole lot more I can do. If you want I can keep trying to fill in blanks on his pedigree and fill out the vertical part of it, but that doesn't tell you much when clearances/health info is that lacking. If you are worried about him you can get his clearances done though.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

That's fine, I feel like I might end up getting his clearances done when the time comes. I'm not too worried about it, mostly disappointed that I didn't know more at the time I got Max. It would've been great to know the COD's and how healthy or unhealthy he could be.

So... when it comes to showing... does it ever happen that an underdog like Max makes it far? I've never shown dogs, but I'm interested in at least getting him a CGC. He has a great temperament and looks like a pretty standard golden, but I'm not sure how he would come across to experts.

The only OFA score I found is his great great grandfather Abdou's Toby (OFA27F)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cris said:


> That's fine, I feel like I might end up getting his clearances done when the time comes. I'm not too worried about it, mostly disappointed that I didn't know more at the time I got Max. It would've been great to know the COD's and how healthy or unhealthy he could be.
> 
> So... when it comes to showing... does it ever happen that an underdog like Max makes it far? I've never shown dogs, but I'm interested in at least getting him a CGC. He has a great temperament and looks like a pretty standard golden, but I'm not sure how he would come across to experts.
> 
> The only OFA score I found is his great great grandfather Abdou's Toby (OFA27F)


I don't see why he couldn't get his CGC, I definitely would go for it. You could maybe still even do things like agility and obedience, just don't expect him to keep up with say Gaylans or anything. But definitely go for it! I doubt he would go anywhere in conformation, but you could look into a CCA even if more for the learning experience than anything else.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cris said:


> That's fine, I feel like I might end up getting his clearances done when the time comes. I'm not too worried about it, mostly disappointed that I didn't know more at the time I got Max. It would've been great to know the COD's and how healthy or unhealthy he could be.
> 
> So... when it comes to showing... does it ever happen that an underdog like Max makes it far? I've never shown dogs, but I'm interested in at least getting him a CGC. He has a great temperament and looks like a pretty standard golden, but I'm not sure how he would come across to experts.
> 
> The only OFA score I found is his great great grandfather Abdou's Toby (OFA27F)


The things that distinguish a "show" Golden from a "pet" Golden can be really subtle, and you need an expert eye and hand to tell the difference. If you're interested, have an experienced person go over him. Or go get a conformation assessment done. The CGC can be done in conjunction with obedience classes.

As far as health, in the end it might be nice to know his history, but it's not going to make a lot of difference. He is who he is, and he is his own dog. My best Golden ever had as little health and COD information as yours, and she lived to be 14 years old and became a marine rescue dog. Super smart and courageous, and from "nothing" as far as pedigrees are concerned. Get his clearances if you like, but don't worry at all about the fact that you don't know his history. That's the way it is with lots of adopted kids!


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll stick to the CGC plan for sure. As far as showing goes, maybe we'll get there someday, I know he's smarter than his genes look  Thanks for your help!


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> The things that distinguish a "show" Golden from a "pet" Golden can be really subtle, and you need an expert eye and hand to tell the difference. If you're interested, have an experienced person go over him. Or go get a conformation assessment done. The CGC can be done in conjunction with obedience classes.
> 
> As far as health, in the end it might be nice to know his history, but it's not going to make a lot of difference. He is who he is, and he is his own dog. My best Golden ever had as little health and COD information as yours, and she lived to be 14 years old and became a marine rescue dog. Super smart and courageous, and from "nothing" as far as pedigrees are concerned. Get his clearances if you like, but don't worry at all about the fact that you don't know his history. That's the way it is with lots of adopted kids!


Marine rescue dog! That's wonderful  I guess I felt a little cheated knowing that there's so many people out there with great puppies with appropriate clearances and here I am with this little guy with little to no health info. I love him to death though and don't regret a single decision. At 5 months he's the easiest puppy I've ever come across, so I have hopes for him! We passed a STAR class, and hopefully this summer we can start working on CGC classes


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My deep dark secret is that my best dog ever had no health clearances anywhere in her pedigree, and she was from a puppy mill. Shhhh. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> I don't see why he couldn't get his CGC, I definitely would go for it. You could maybe still even do things like agility and obedience, just don't expect him to keep up with say Gaylans or anything.


I wouldn't say that at all, there have been some amazing performance goldens with "nothing" pedigrees. As a matter of fact, one of the top ranked goldens in the last 25 years was an ILP dog. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=324835

My golden from a backyard breeder was ILP'd and made it to the Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=279088


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Loisiana said:


> I wouldn't say that at all, there have been some amazing performance goldens with "nothing" pedigrees. As a matter of fact, one of the top ranked goldens in the last 25 years was an ILP dog. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=324835
> 
> My golden from a backyard breeder was ILP'd and made it to the Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=279088


I'm glad there are people that see past pedigrees and evaluate based on talent. We have a wonderful breed that can conquer so many hearts regardless of genetics, titles, and certificates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Curious, what does ILP stand for?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MaureenM said:


> Curious, what does ILP stand for?


ILP stood for Indefinite Listing Priviledge, now replaced by the name PAL (I think that is purebred alternative listing) for dogs who are not eligible to be registered through AKC, but are visibly recognizable as being a purebred dog. This allows them to compete in most AKC dog sports.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jodie did you know that Rover was the first UDX dog ever? He was found tied to a dock in south Florida. I remember him from trials with my first golden. Really nice doggie


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Jodie did you know that Rover was the first UDX dog ever? He was found tied ito a dock in south Florida. I remember him from trials with my first golden. Really nice doggie


I had never even heard of him until I was looking at Helen Smith's stats of the top goldens and saw this high ranking dog I had never heard of. When I saw he was owned by Jackie Bowes I looked him up and asked about him.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I wouldn't say that at all, there have been some amazing performance goldens with "nothing" pedigrees. As a matter of fact, one of the top ranked goldens in the last 25 years was an ILP dog. Pedigree: OTCH Casanova Rover UDX OBHF
> 
> My golden from a backyard breeder was ILP'd and made it to the Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame. Pedigree: Mud E Paws UDX OM2 RE OBHF


I don't think we are head to any Hall of Frame but my girl who hasn't much in the way of performance titles in her pedigree, has managed to add behind her name a CD, SH & CCA. Hopefully we are not done yet. You never know until you try, besides training is fun.


----------

